# Dream Job : What a relief



## Jonmo1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, after about 15 years of Fair/OK _jobs_, and the last 6 months unemployed....

I finally landed that Dream Job or dare I say "_Career_".
Thank you Monster.

I am now an IT Systems Consultant with a major Natural Gas Company.
Good pay, Great benefits and "Perks" including a company car.


To say the least, the last 6 months of unemployment have been very stressfull.  Sorry for my sparse appearances here on the forums.
But I am back.


Anyway, I'll have a little bit of free time to spend "researching" at MrExcel.Com.

Wish me luck.


----------



## shg (Mar 14, 2011)

_Very_ best of luck, jonmo, and congratulations on the new job.

I have neighbors that have been out of work for over a year. It is still a very tough job market.


----------



## schielrn (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats and good luck with the new job.  6 months defintiely seems like a long time, but unfortunately in these times it may not be all that long of time compared to others.


----------



## MrKowz (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome, Jonmo!  Good luck with the job!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 14, 2011)

Good to hear!

I hope it continues to be the dream job. Being out of work is a tough gig.

Denis


----------



## Fazza (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations, jonmo.

Likely a good industry to be in for the long term. Resources companies seem to have more money to 'throw around'.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Great news Jon!

You're blessed.  My old boss, who was used to clearing 6 figures for much of his career, is now working in a health club for minimum wage (but he gets to work out for free...)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 15, 2011)

Good new Jon!  I remember a while back where I had an uemployed stint of just under a year - 3 months in to it and I seriously thought I was never going to get another job   All in the past now thank God!

Good luck with the new role!!!  Naturally, research on MrExcel should be a prerequisite for any IT role


----------



## JamesW (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done mate.  You've just given me an idea


----------



## RoryA (Mar 15, 2011)

Great news, Jon - congratulations!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice one Jon, I hope you enjoy the new role 

I hope the stress of the last 6 months didn't resurrect any old bad habits (e.g. smoking )...


----------



## VoG (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent news


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck in the new job !


----------



## TinaP (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent news!  

Finding a job in this market is difficult enough; finding your dream job, a miracle.


----------



## justme (Mar 15, 2011)

So wonderful to hear truely wonderful news these days.  I hope the job is all you are looking for!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Fortunately no "bad habbits" surfaced during the 6 month stint.
These Ecigs really work, going on a year now.

I completely agree that MrExcel should be a common term in the IT world, and possibly even a requirement.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 15, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> I completely agree that MrExcel should be a common term in the IT world, and possibly even a requirement.



It is a requirement in my company.


----------



## sous2817 (Mar 15, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> I completely agree that MrExcel should be a common term in the IT world, and possibly even a requirement.



Ain't that the truth!  I always get a good laugh when one of our "Excel experts" asks how I learned so much.  I tell them about mrexcel.com and they kind of roll their eyes and dismiss it as soon as I say it.  The kicker is, the company recently hired someone who's quite good and both of us remarked about what a wonderful resource mrexcel.com is!  Well that's the way it goes at least.

Congrats on the new job and glad to hear it's what you were looking for!


----------



## scottylad2 (Mar 15, 2011)

There's so much bad news on the go right now, great to hear that someones having a bit of good fortune for a change. Well done


----------



## DonkeyOte (Mar 15, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> ....I finally landed that Dream Job...I am now an IT Systems Consultant with a major Natural Gas Company.



Congratulations Jon !


----------



## SuperFerret (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats! 

Redundancy is a terrible thing, been through it 3 times already and wouldn't wish it on anyone... it's a terrible thing. Glad to see you come out the other side on a winner!


----------

